# Is this a good deal?



## breachless (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey fella's, I am starting to realize that my ONE spinning rod setup is holding me back. I love it, but having just one rod and reel is making it hard to keep up with all my bass fishing buddies (I seem to be tying something new onto my rod more often than I am actually fishing)!

I always had an interest in getting to know how to effectively use a baitcaster, and since I have really started to use a lot of plastics, I need something that is a bit more sensitive and less "spongy" than the Ugly Stick I have on my spinning setup so I can horse those bass out of the cabbage. I found this on craigslist and was wondering if it's a good deal. Of course, to me, it SOUNDS like a good deal, but I wanted your opinion's as I am sure someone here has actually used a setup like this:

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/spo/1711847207.html

Also, I am willing to bet that once I get good with this thing, I will probably not want to use the spinning combo much anymore, so I would like to know if this setup could be an all-purpose kind of rig. I like to throw spinnerbaits and plugs, I like frogging, I like fishing whacky worms, texas rigs, and during the mid-day, it's not uncommon to drag a shad rap around the lake or the good ol' Lindy Rig with a shiner minnow for walleye. 

Truly, I am completely in the dark about baitcasters so any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 2, 2010)

Seems like a decent deal, depending on the condition of the combo. The guy posts what it costs new, but its definitely not worth that anymore.. used fishing gear never seems to hold its value.

To tell you the truth, for 220 you're better off going to bass pro (or shopping online) and getting a new combo (or two[or three]).

Because this would be your first baitcaster, I see no reason to buy a shimano and stcroix just yet (but that's just my opinion, considering you're transferring from an ugly stick). For 220, you could get two really nice baitcasting combos from BPS, or even 3 decent ones.


----------



## poolie (Jun 2, 2010)

Having one rod/reel is good for one thing... learning how to master tying knots ;-)

I can't get to craigslist from work so I can't see what you're looking at, but since this would be your first baitcaster I tend to agree with Dyeguy. Go to BPS or Cabela's and you can get 2 decent combo's for around that price. One medium action rod and one medium-heavy. If you invest the effort to learn how to use a baitcaster I promise you, you won't regret it.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Jun 2, 2010)

I am interested in seeing more replies to this. It seems some people will say get the best you can afford. I would probably try to get the guy to drop the price below 200. Let us know what you get and how you like it.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks like a good deal to me, depending on the condition of the rod and reel. The rod is probably more suited to plastics with its fast tip, but you could probably get away with using it for crankbaits on occasion given its medium power. Otherwise, not a bad all-around combo.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 2, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Seems like a decent deal, depending on the condition of the combo. The guy posts what it costs new, but its definitely not worth that anymore.. used fishing gear never seems to hold its value.
> 
> To tell you the truth, for 220 you're better off going to bass pro (or shopping online) and getting a new combo (or two[or three]).
> 
> Because this would be your first baitcaster, I see no reason to buy a shimano and stcroix just yet (but that's just my opinion, considering you're transferring from an ugly stick). For 220, you could get two really nice baitcasting combos from BPS, or even 3 decent ones.



I agree with this.


----------



## poolie (Jun 2, 2010)

bearsphan3.14 said:


> I am interested in seeing more replies to this. It seems some people will say get the best you can afford. I would probably try to get the guy to drop the price below 200. Let us know what you get and how you like it.



Good point and for the most part I'm one of those buy the best you can afford types. I just hate for him to put down that much money on something he may or may not like using. Of course my advise was to take the same money and go buy two combo's he may not like so that probably wasn't too smart either  but my intention was to suggest he get two decent combos (I think you can get a decent combo for about $120). Then he's got three rods to work with, a worm on one, a spinnerbait and a crankbait... or whatever three he likes.


----------



## breachless (Jun 2, 2010)

poolie said:


> bearsphan3.14 said:
> 
> 
> > I am interested in seeing more replies to this. It seems some people will say get the best you can afford. I would probably try to get the guy to drop the price below 200. Let us know what you get and how you like it.
> ...



First, thanks all for all the advice! I appreciate it!

I guess there are a lot of myths out there about baitcasters in general. I am glad to know I don't have to pay an arm and a leg for a decent setup: I would much rather have 2 or 3 combos that work well for the same price to be honest. I am just hesitant to buy anything because searching around the internet, all you get are reviews from what I suppose you could call "elitists" that only review the latest and greatest (and expensive) gear... It's hard to find solid info on your mid-to-low-range gear, and although it IS cheaper, it's still a good chunk of change for a guy that is just starting out a family to blow on something that you don't KNOW is going to work well... I have heard so many warnings about how if you go too cheap on a baitcaster, it will completely ruin the experience and you will likely never try another one again. I want to avoid such a scenario...

Anyway, so I should check out BPS's website? Are you guys talking their house-brand rods and reels? They are pretty good? I also was reading about the Shimano Citica. From what I have read, that is pretty decent and can be had in the $100 range. Any thoughts on that? Would that be roughly the same quality vs pricewise as the BPS brand reels?


----------



## poolie (Jun 2, 2010)

Rods and reels fit in the category of things that are very subjective. Though I never used any of them, I understand the cheapest of baitcaster reels at BPS (store brand) simply don't compare to 'middle of the road' and better quality reels, but you also don't have to spend $150 to get a good reel. I believe the BPS Extreme reels (the green ones) are good.

The Shamano Citica is an excellent reel. I have four or five and love them. 

I tell you what... we have this Karma thing we occasionally do on TinBoats and it's probably my turn. I have a very lightly used BPS Rick Clunn model baitcaster that I don't use anymore and will give it to you if you're interested in it. Just PM me your info and I'll mail it to you. That should give you some room to buy a nicer rod.



breachless said:


> First, thanks all for all the advice! I appreciate it!
> 
> I guess there are a lot of myths out there about baitcasters in general. I am glad to know I don't have to pay an arm and a leg for a decent setup: I would much rather have 2 or 3 combos that work well for the same price to be honest. I am just hesitant to buy anything because searching around the internet, all you get are reviews from what I suppose you could call "elitists" that only review the latest and greatest (and expensive) gear... It's hard to find solid info on your mid-to-low-range gear, and although it IS cheaper, it's still a good chunk of change for a guy that is just starting out a family to blow on something that you don't KNOW is going to work well... I have heard so many warnings about how if you go too cheap on a baitcaster, it will completely ruin the experience and you will likely never try another one again. I want to avoid such a scenario...
> 
> Anyway, so I should check out BPS's website? Are you guys talking their house-brand rods and reels? They are pretty good? I also was reading about the Shimano Citica. From what I have read, that is pretty decent and can be had in the $100 range. Any thoughts on that? Would that be roughly the same quality vs pricewise as the BPS brand reels?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 2, 2010)

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/...100000000_100003000?cmCat=CROSSSELL_THUMBNAIL

Sometimes these combos go on sale for 50 bucks... either way 80 is a great price, and they're great reels.


----------



## breachless (Jun 2, 2010)

poolie said:


> Rods and reels fit in the category of things that are very subjective. Though I never used any of them, I understand the cheapest of baitcaster reels at BPS (store brand) simply don't compare to 'middle of the road' and better quality reels, but you also don't have to spend $150 to get a good reel. I believe the BPS Extreme reels (the green ones) are good.
> 
> The Shamano Citica is an excellent reel. I have four or five and love them.
> 
> ...



Wow... That is mighty kind of you Poolie! I feel a bit uncomfortable taking something like that... I will be sure to pay it forward one way or another! PM is on it's way.


----------



## poolie (Jun 2, 2010)

breachless said:


> Wow... That is mighty kind of you Poolie! I feel a bit uncomfortable taking something like that... I will be sure to pay it forward one way or another! PM is on it's way.



Hang around TinBoats for a while and you'll see that my gesture isn't that uncommon. Jim is a very generous guy to us and this is just his generosity rubbing off a little


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Jun 2, 2010)

=D> Poolie is the man =D>


----------



## cavman138 (Jun 2, 2010)

I personally have 3 BPS Extreme combos and I love them. I haven't had any experience with any other baitcasters, but I got my first one last year and couldn't help but buy 2 more in the offseason. I don't know how they compare with the top of the line models, but they work great for me.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 3, 2010)

cavman138 said:


> I personally have 3 BPS Extreme combos and I love them. I haven't had any experience with any other baitcasters, but I got my first one last year and couldn't help but buy 2 more in the offseason. I don't know how they compare with the top of the line models, but they work great for me.



I like the extreme too, I thought they were great until my rod kept breaking and I switched it for a revo s and a bionic blade combo. Man that extreme will never get back in my boat. The revo outdoes it in almost every way. I am glad I learned on the extreme though, it makes throwing that revo a lot easier.


----------



## alumacraft716 (Jun 6, 2010)

i would keep using your spinning rod for your plastics because you lose sensitivity on a baitcasting rod and use the baitcaster for your spinnerbaits and topwater stuff. and that is a great deal but i would try to get the best reel you can get and not worry about the quality of the baitcasting rod to start off with though


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jun 12, 2010)

Wow poolie that is one of the most generous things I have seen that is a quality reel.. =D> world needs more people like you


----------



## gizfawfish (Jun 14, 2010)

YOu can find a good bionic rod and reel combo at basspro for around $125 I'd Try that.


----------



## breachless (Jul 16, 2010)

Just wanted to drop in and say thanks one more time Poolie: I have hauled more bass into the boat with this reel on my new Vendetta rod than I can count. I LOVE it!


----------

